# [solved] [gnome/net]  iwl3945ABG brak wlan0 i diody led

## solmorth

Przepraszam za brak polskich znakow. Niby mam ale nie moge ich aktywowc poprzez klawisz alt

Posiadam laptop compal fl90 z karta iwl3945ABG. "Zbudowalem" niedawno gentoo. poradzilem sobie z wiekszoscia problemow, zostalo tylko te wifi.

#uname -a

```
Linux ores 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Apr 7 17:09:27 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7100 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

#lspci

```
0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
```

Problem polega na tym ze nie moge aktywowac wifi:

#ifconfig wlan0 up

```
ifconfig wln0 up

wln0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

```

#ifconfig -a 

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:5c:45:42  

          inet addr:192.168.1.202  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe5c:4542/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:16552 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12131 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:16249948 (15.4 MiB)  TX bytes:1954031 (1.8 MiB)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

sterowniki dla mojej karty wkompilowanie do kernela. Karta dziala poniawaz na liveDVD nie ma problemu z tym. Mozna to jakos naprostowac/naprawic?Last edited by solmorth on Wed Apr 13, 2011 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

---

intelowy 3945 to banal, dziala od kopa, Jak w kernelu masz tego obsluge, to wrzuc jeszcze ucode (firmware) net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode i powinno smigac, sprawdz dmesg.

----------

## solmorth

szczeze to nie bardzo rozumiem o co chodzi   "wrzuc jeszcze ucode (firmware) net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode"

----------

## canis_lupus

Jest taki pakiet w portage.

----------

## solmorth

A to wiem. Jest zainstalowany.

Dalej cos nie trybi

----------

## lsdudi

poka wynik 

```
dmesg
```

----------

## solmorth

```
   0.777032] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.777361] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.777365] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.777696] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    0.777767] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.778337] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

[    0.778667] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.778669] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    0.778700] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001800

[    0.779074] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.779082] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.779085] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.779413] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.779943] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.780283] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    0.780610] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.781028] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.781031] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.781038] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.781104] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.781106] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.781108] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.781441] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.781766] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.781768] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.781771] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.781773] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.781778] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.781780] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.781797] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.781828] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.781856]   alloc irq_desc for 21 on node -1

[    0.781863]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.781868] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.782217] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.782221] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.782558] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    0.782633] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.783192] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

[    0.783533] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.783536] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    0.783566] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001820

[    0.783934] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.783942] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.783944] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.784297] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.784840] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.785184] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    0.785508] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    0.785922] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.785925] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.785932] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.785995] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.785997] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.786000] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.786347] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.786669] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.786671] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.786673] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.786676] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.786680] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.786683] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.786699] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.786731] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1a.1

[    0.786761] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.787110] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.787114] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.787450] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    0.787514] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.788084] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    0.788417] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.788420] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.788441] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001840

[    0.788817] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    0.788825] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    0.788827] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.789242] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.789785] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.790120] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    0.790444] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.790856] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    0.790859] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.790866] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.790933] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.790935] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.790938] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.791280] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.791608] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.791610] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.791613] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.791615] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.791620] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.791622] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.791638] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.791675] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.791696] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.792042] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.792046] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.792373] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    0.792439] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    0.792998] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    0.793334] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.793337] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.793357] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001860

[    0.793726] usb usb6: default language 0x0409

[    0.793733] usb usb6: udev 1, busnum 6, minor = 640

[    0.793736] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.794077] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.794628] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.794947] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    0.795330] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.800761] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

[    0.800764] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.800771] usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.800828] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.800831] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.800833] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.801208] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.801537] hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.801539] hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.801541] hub 6-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.801544] hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.801549] hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.801551] hub 6-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.801571] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.801608] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.801628] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.801968] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.801973] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.802328] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[    0.802400] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    0.802936] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    0.803279] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.803282] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.803302] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001880

[    0.803670] usb usb7: default language 0x0409

[    0.803678] usb usb7: udev 1, busnum 7, minor = 768

[    0.803681] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.804012] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.804557] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.804884] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    0.805213] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.805634] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

[    0.805637] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.805644] usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.805705] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.805708] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.805710] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.806055] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.806380] hub 7-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.806382] hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.806384] hub 7-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.806387] hub 7-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.806392] hub 7-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.806394] hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.806416] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.806454] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.806571] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.806895] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.807350] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.807674] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.808089] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.808539] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.844472] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.844800] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.845303] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.848601] rtc_cmos 00:07: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.849031] rtc_cmos 00:07: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.849392] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.849781] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.850581] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 251 

[    0.850917] IR NEC protocol handler initialized

[    0.851302] IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized

[    0.851621] IR RC6 protocol handler initialized

[    0.851944] IR JVC protocol handler initialized

[    0.852295] IR Sony protocol handler initialized

[    0.852617] IR LIRC bridge handler initialized

[    0.853159] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.854182] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.855207] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.857074] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001c03 0  ACK POWER sig=? CSC CONNECT

[    0.857079] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2: status 0501 change 0001

[    0.857173] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    0.857566] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.857890] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.859018]   alloc irq_desc for 20 on node -1

[    0.859021]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.859027] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.859631]   alloc irq_desc for 40 on node -1

[    0.859633]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.859646] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.859678] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.876064] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001403 0  ACK POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[    0.876071] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    0.877672] ALSA device list:

[    0.878014]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xf8400000 irq 40

[    0.878415] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.878756] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    0.879419] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.880356] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.880730] TCP cubic registered

[    0.881071] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.881149] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.881931] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.883379] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.883869] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.884972] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.885328] Registering the dns_resolver key type

[    0.886096] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.886644] PM: Resume from disk failed.

[    0.886659] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.887620]   Magic number: 7:35:47

[    0.889529] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    0.892411] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    0.901075] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.913749] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.957053] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0004 evt 0000

[    0.957064] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    1.008248] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    1.008254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    1.008259] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[    1.059061] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    1.260064] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    1.331145] ata3.00: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.331506] ata3.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.353616] ata3.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HM250JI, HS100-08, max UDMA7

[    1.353945] ata3.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    1.378109] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.378606] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM250JI  HS10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.379533] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    1.379597] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    1.380682] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.381014] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.381065] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.410422]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.411526] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.461049] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    1.461054] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    1.461058] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    1.662257] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    1.662262] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    1.662267] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    1.863047] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    1.882061] ata4.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    1.893727] ata4.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.894075] ata4.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

[    1.954048] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    1.954074] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    1.954100] usb usb6: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    1.954126] usb usb7: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    1.954151] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.065631] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    2.065634] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    2.065637] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    2.266513] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    2.266519] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    2.266523] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    2.467226] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    2.668259] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    2.668263] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    2.668267] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    2.869383] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    2.869395] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    2.869399] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    3.070267] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    3.217275] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4

[    3.226607] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    3.226933] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    3.227540] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    3.227860] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    3.228264] md: autorun ...

[    3.228594] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    3.247966] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    3.271055] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    3.271060] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    3.271064] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    3.296106] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.296885] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    3.297263] Freeing unused kernel memory: 600k freed

[    3.297807] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    3.298369] Freeing unused kernel memory: 712k freed

[    3.299062] Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

[    3.472281] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    3.472288] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    3.472294] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    3.673089] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    3.874090] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    3.874095] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    3.874099] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    3.874104] hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[    3.918401] consoletype used greatest stack depth: 5352 bytes left

[    3.925287] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    3.925294] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    3.925299] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[    3.976092] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    3.980626] stty used greatest stack depth: 4968 bytes left

[    4.043356] grep used greatest stack depth: 4104 bytes left

[    4.177061] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    4.378046] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    4.378052] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    4.378056] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    4.579295] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    4.579302] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    4.579308] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    4.780091] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    4.981056] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    4.981062] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    4.981065] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    5.170085] udev: starting version 151

[    5.170151] udevd (1026): /proc/1026/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1026/oom_score_adj instead.

[    5.182306] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    5.182314] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    5.182319] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    5.386712] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    5.587053] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    5.587058] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    5.587062] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    5.788314] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    5.788321] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    5.788327] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    5.989126] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    6.093420] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    6.093424] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    6.190034] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    6.190038] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    6.190040] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    6.391193] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    6.391199] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    6.391204] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    6.592029] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    6.793030] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    6.793033] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    6.793036] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    6.793039] hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[    6.844949] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    6.844957] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    6.844962] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[    6.895502] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    7.063674] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    7.063762] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    7.063779] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    7.063795] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.063804] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    7.063979] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 16:56:11 PST 2011

[    7.096070] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    7.297036] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    7.297040] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    7.297043] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    7.498331] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    7.498339] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    7.498344] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    7.699050] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    7.900048] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    7.900053] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    7.900057] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    8.101221] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    8.101229] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    8.101234] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    8.302052] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    8.503051] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    8.503056] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    8.503060] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    8.704227] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    8.704234] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    8.704238] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    8.905068] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    9.106060] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    9.106065] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    9.106069] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    9.307230] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    9.307236] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    9.307241] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    9.508052] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    9.709064] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[    9.709069] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[    9.709073] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[    9.709077] hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[    9.760236] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    9.760242] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[    9.760246] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[    9.811069] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   10.012228] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   10.213239] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   10.213244] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[   10.213248] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[   10.414492] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[   10.414498] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[   10.414502] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   10.615237] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   10.816244] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   10.816248] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[   10.816252] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[   11.017500] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[   11.017505] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[   11.017509] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   11.218236] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   11.419236] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   11.419240] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[   11.419243] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[   11.620508] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[   11.620513] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[   11.620517] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   11.821238] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   12.022237] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   12.022241] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[   12.022245] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[   12.223390] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[   12.223398] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003c01 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=? CONNECT

[   12.223410] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   12.424235] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   12.625235] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

[   12.625239] hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -16

[   12.625243] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not enabled, trying reset again...

[   12.625247] hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[   12.625263] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[   12.631237] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0002 evt 0000

[   12.631247] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[   12.631259] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 low speed --> companion

[   12.631291] usb usb5: wakeup_rh (auto-start)

[   12.682076] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[   12.682111] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[   12.682123] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 01a3,00

[   12.682133] hub 5-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[   12.786058] hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[   12.888055] usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   13.030349] usb 5-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[   13.035341] usb 5-1: default language 0x0409

[   13.052344] usb 5-1: udev 2, busnum 5, minor = 513

[   13.052350] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c040

[   13.052355] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   13.052359] usb 5-1: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[   13.052363] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[   13.052477] usb 5-1: usb_probe_device

[   13.052482] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   13.055345] usb 5-1: adding 5-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[   13.055420] usbhid 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[   13.055425] usbhid 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   13.069707] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input5

[   13.069802] generic-usb 0003:046D:C040.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

[   13.069821] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[   13.069846] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0004

[   13.069857] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[   13.069867] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[   13.157108] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   13.173085] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[   13.173094] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[   13.837793] Adding 2104508k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2104508k 

[   18.251565]   alloc irq_desc for 41 on node -1

[   18.251569]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[   18.251603] tg3 0000:04:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   18.280717] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   34.617456] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

[   34.617461] tg3 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[   34.617566] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   44.810043] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   54.686242] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 99 us

[   55.360102] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec
```

----------

## zlomek

Zaznacz jako * w kernelu: 

```
< >     Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945)  
```

Sciezka pomocnicza  :Very Happy: : Device Drivers  --->  Network device support  --->   Wireless LAN  --->

----------

## solmorth

Jeszcze sprawdze ale na 99% mam to wkompilowane w kernel 

PS. Moze sie to okazac przydatne, dioda led od wifi tez nie swieci. (Na obu pozycjach włacznika).

----------

## soban_

 *solmorth wrote:*   

> PS. Moze sie to okazac przydatne, dioda led od wifi tez nie swieci. (Na obu pozycjach włacznika).

 Spotkalem sie z jednym modelem laptopa, w ktorym bez zapalonej diody wyfy nie chcialo trybic. Pogooglaj o laptpopie i zobacz co inni o tym pisza ewentualnie o karcie - Gentoo, ma czesto howto do kazdego sprzetu jak krok po kroku dany sprzet zrobic. Czy przy innym livedvd diody sa zapalone? Sa dwa rozwiazania, albo znalezc sterownik do przyciskow (zakladajac ze to jest przyczyna i zapalic potrzebne diody) albo kupic wifi na USB, mnie szlag trafial przez pare miesiecy bo meczylem sie i nie moglem rozwiazac tego problemu - zwlaszcza ze przy innych livedvd wifi nie trybilo. Gdybym teraz mial sie za to zabrac, to bym wolal kupic cos na USB i zaoszczedzic sobie nerwow, chociaz zakladam ze Twoj problem jest latwiejszy do rozwiazania, bo dziala na innych livedvd. - To wszystko zakladajac ze przyczyna jest po stronie przyciskow/diody. Jednak z tego co wiem, to diody maja czesto znikomy wplyw na to, kumpel np zrobil migajaca sobie diode od wifi w momencie jak przychodzi mu poczta (-: ja natomiast musialem napisac usluge ktora zapala i wylacza diode podczas startu/zamykania systemu.

----------

## lsdudi

sprawdz jeszcze w biosie czy moze nie jest wylaczona na starcie bo winda potrafi wlaczac takie urzadzenia ewentualnie rfkill'a nie masz w kernelu

----------

## solmorth

do soban_

Dioda wifi (jak i samo wifi) działa bezproblemowo na liveCD/DVD (gentoo, ubuntu, knopix) na zainstalowanych systemach tez (ubuntu, opensuse). Wiec to musi dzialac

do lsdudi

Nie posiadam takiej opcji w biosie.

```
 Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945) 
```

jest wkompilowane na stałe.

Chyba wykorzystam kernel z liveDVD lub skompiluje za pomoca genkernel (co nie zabardzo mi pasuje)

pojawia sie kolejny problem: po starcie x'ów mysz, touchpad i klawiatura przestaja reagować (klawiatura na grub'ie dziala)

Jak uruchomic system w trybie tekstowym? mam ustawiony automatyczny start xdm.

PS. Reinstalacja systemu i kompilacja od nowa(nowy konfig) jajka nic nie pomogla

----------

## SlashBeast

Jeden topic jeden problem.

A tutaj masz opsiane jak to wifi skonfigurowac http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi

----------

## solmorth

```
A tutaj masz opsiane jak to wifi skonfigurowac http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi
```

Tak wykorzystywałem ten poradnik juz wcześnej. Niedziala mi dlatego stworzylem topic na forum.

----------

## canis_lupus

1. wystartuj system z WŁĄCZONYM wifi przełącznikiem na obudowie. Zobacz czy sie zaswieci dioda od wifi

2. wkompiluj w jądro obsługe włącznika wifi.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wrzuc obsluge rfkill'a i iwl3945 jako moduly, z bootuj taki system, sprawdz ifconfig -a czy jest wlan0, jak nie ma, wyladuj iwl3945 i zaladuj ponownie, wtedy zobacz do dmesga czy jest cos ciekawego.

To musi dzialac, nie ma tutaj gdybania, sam mowiles, ze na live smiga.

----------

## solmorth

Tak juz działa po skompilowaniu jeszcze raz na czysto kernel 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 + instalacja rfkill'a i iwl3945. Dziala bez problemu, Zarówno wifi jak i dioda.

Bardzo dziekuje za pomoc.

----------

